# NEED PICTURES: Doing class presentation on rats!



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

We all know you all want to show off how absolutely adorable your rats are. Well, I need the most adorable of the adorable for my college powerpoint presentation. 

Please, post all the pictures here you want of all your rats. By posting here you agree to let me use them (and all that legal mumbo jumbo), etc. etc.!

I'm going to (try) to bring my boy Ouija in too for a live presentation and maybe Moose if he ever warms up to people, since he's so lax about everything.

So, please, I'm begging you Ratforum!

Give me cute rat pictures!


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

Okay here's some of mine, the hooded dumbo is Sunny, the P.E.W is Zak, the standard with the white blaze is Ronnie. Then the two black dumbo Rex coats are Cash and Carter  (All boys except Ronnie)


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

And I just found these two as well, there are two rats in that hammock one is very squashed!!!


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Cotton as a babySully


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJZgBFGjMB0 There's a link also of Sunny eating Cheerios


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Ahha don't even get me started  I'll post picture of wilder. he is/was a wild roof rat(rattus rattus)


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Ahha don't even get me started  I'll post picture of wilder (rattus rattus)


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I have some really cute pictures that you are welcome to use. Besides these pictures you are also welcome to use any of the rat pictures off of my instagram page. 

http://instagram.com/tattooedrats


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

(Lol)


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Let us know what pictures you pick these are the ones on my phone. I have the better ones on my computer. Sorry!


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah would totally love to see the presentation when it's finished if it's about rats


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you all so much!  Keep 'em coming, if you can! I'll try to include all the pictures I'm sent!


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Do you have any specific topics or slide titles? Collectively, we probably have so many rat pictures that we could pretty much customize it to your presentation.


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Also, when I'm done, I will post it to Google docs so you can see the basic looks of it. If anyone wants the whole feature presentation (music, animations, etc) I will be more than happy to e-mail it to them  I'm really good at making power points, I promise. This isn't going to be a dull project, I hope!


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm going to cover
-Other animals (particularly dogs and cats) carry more zoonotic (passable to humans) diseases than rats. (including how the black death was never spread by rats and by "spread", people really meant fleas were spreading it)
-How rats can be trained just like dogs (ANY clips of cute tricks or the like are so so appreciated, as mine can't do tricks. My boys are too lazy )
-Caring for rats properly
-Why you can't believe everything the pet store tells you
-Different types of rats (coat color, coat type, hairless/manx/dwarf, and also talk about the diseases that come with some of them)
-Why live feeding is dangerous for the snakes and bad for rats (no pictures for this please)

and that's all I have planned out right now


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Cute photos?? Of rats?? I'm in my element here! hahaa I have tons 
I'll pick some of the best ones for you!

Let me know if you use any of them 
































































More to come later!


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Pandorascaisse said:


> I'm going to cover-Other animals (particularly dogs and cats) carry more zoonotic (passable to humans) diseases than rats. (including how the black death was never spread by rats and by "spread", people really meant fleas were spreading it)-How rats can be trained just like dogs (ANY clips of cute tricks or the like are so so appreciated, as mine can't do tricks. My boys are too lazy )-Caring for rats properly-Why you can't believe everything the pet store tells you-Different types of rats (coat color, coat type, hairless/manx/dwarf, and also talk about the diseases that come with some of them)-Why live feeding is dangerous for the snakes and bad for rats (no pictures for this please)and that's all I have planned out right now


What is your email? I have a video I can send you if you want to use it. Up to you  you should see if you can use Shakespeare for why feeding live in dangerous.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I have a video of one of mine chasing me through the grass like a puppy if you'd like to use it  not really a trick, but she does come back when I call her so I guess that's something. Plus she's just super cute and happy!


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

, I do want to see your finished presentation  hope you do well


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

What college class is this for? It sounds fun. I want to be allowed to do a presentation where I just talk about my rats! That would be an easy A !


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Heres some pics of Bath time, and the food i feed ( a balanced homemade mix) and a few other things, such as Louey eating pasta (which shows the diverse things they can eat!). hope this helps!


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Tiffisme: THANK you so much for the homemade diet picture! I really needed that one for the care section.

Does anyone have lab blocks they could take a picture of? (weird question, I know) Also for anyone who has videos for me, I'll PM you my e-mail!

Thank you all so much. I really appreciate this. It's for a computer applications class, and even though the class isn't very big, I still really love to see people actually meet rats and learn how cool they are. 

My professor, even though he made a face when I said I was doing my presentation on rats, said he would allow me to bring one or two of my boys in! So it's not only a presentation... they'll get to meet real life rats. I promise, my boys are nice. I'll try to set a good example for all ratkind! ;D


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

This may be a bit late, but I thought this might amuse a room full of college kids.
View attachment 168378


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Pandorascaisse said:


> Tiffisme: THANK you so much for the homemade diet picture! I really needed that one for the care section.
> 
> Does anyone have lab blocks they could take a picture of? (weird question, I know) Also for anyone who has videos for me, I'll PM you my e-mail!
> 
> ...



No problem ^__^ glad i could help. I have Lab blocks, Light Dog food, Whole grain pasta,Dried fruits and veggies and seed mix in their Home made diet  
and i feed them Fresh veggies and Fruits daily, along with some table scraps (like pasta, Chicken, ect.) Though, they arent really table scraps because i prepare it just for them lol!


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

How do you post the big pictures?


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a video of my four boys licking porridge off a spoon in the kitchen then running after me to their cage as I called out come get your porridge. Or something like that. Only thing is I'm in my pj's ! I don't mind though. Pm me if you're interested.


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> How do you post the big pictures?


i use Tiny pic to upload my images


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

If anyone has any pictures of their shoulder rats, I'd love them too. I want to make a slide about how some rats go out and are advocates for all rat society. 

I would also really like to get some quotes, and I'll be making a separate post for them so I don't have to sift through the pictures to find them.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Mrs.Brisby said:


> How do you post the big pictures?


When you attach a pic, double click it and it'll let you change its properties. It gives you options for small, medium, large and actual size.


----------



## Tiffisme45 (Jun 22, 2014)

Heres the best pictures i have. our rats arent "true shoulder rats.." but they are close, as they come when called and what not. heres some pictures of our adventures.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Here's some of my shoulder rat  we are new to it so I don't have many yet. The one with the little girl is someone I met at a flea market who was at first scared of Naydeen and then quickly ended up loving her 
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...0-098E-4BED-A866-94C4D68ACCDA_zpsec02bvm7.jpg
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...1-CD3B-499B-B8A2-9324E339AB30_zps5xbsjxbb.jpg
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...B-A1AC-4034-AA02-A5F7864EF3BC_zpspxemsbh0.jpg
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...C-BAC1-48AC-8C3D-664EF1CB3A8C_zpsmeytczf6.jpg


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey-Fay, that last one is so precious! Gosh everybody else's pics are way better than mine


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I would love to see the finished project! It sounds interesting! Sorry for so many pics, I just love all the babies I have and had.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh oh oh they are adorable beyond words!!! What awesome pics and beautiful babies.


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

Some more still to come :3


----------



## hrl20100 (May 1, 2013)

TONGUE













































JUST BECAUSE THIS IS TOO CUTE FOR WORDS









Okay thats me done! I would upload photos of the 3 younger girls but i'll be here forever!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

hrl20100 said:


>


These pictures are sooooo cute! <3


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

I'll share some of my favorite photos. 









































Yeeaaah....just a few! XD


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't know how anyone can not like/ love these amazing little pets that reach into our hearts and stay there forever


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

W O W
Thank you all so much for such beautiful pictures!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

hrl20100 said:


> TONGUE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the coat of your rat called? It's gorgeous!


----------



## saradsmithhh (Aug 12, 2014)

[ATTACH]169034._xfImport[/ATTACH]


----------



## saradsmithhh (Aug 12, 2014)

[ATTACH]169050._xfImport[/ATTACH]







Two more cute ones I found!


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm still looking for cute rat photos  I've used a lot already from this thread!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Bucket Bernard - probably my favorite photo ever.  I will try to find some more.










































And a bonus one of my old cage setups, just to show how "into" rats some people get:


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

@Jaguar: I was just about to come here and ask if anyone had a really clear picture of a dumbo eared rat (that I hadn't used already in my presentation ) - thank you so much! That cage setup is wonderful. So jealous.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

No problem, here's a better one


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Okay, so I had far too many pictures to choose form, i think there atleast a thousand different pics of my rats stored on my lap top but here are some of my favourites:






So, this is the best picture i've ever taken in my opinion! 






Here is a slightly more normal 'smile' from Tyrion.  






Love this one too, i don't give them naughty treats very often so that look is of genuine suprise and joy. 






This is Sansa, she takes some pretty pictures  













Snuggly sisters  






This is Bobby <3 






Okay..i'm aware i need to stop posting pictures 






okay, just one more








Hope you like some of these, good luck with your presentation!


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

My boys Loki and Thor:


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums...B-CB13-443A-9864-B7878DA7594A_zpsidp2dqtc.jpg


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums...8-B547-4A7E-A610-EE871E313C98_zpsn8d5wp7d.jpg
http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums...7-C74C-4A10-A8EB-B4735FB92F30_zps1bqovaqw.jpg
http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums...F-74E9-48B8-B13E-357FC60F3D3B_zpsxvlyoug9.jpg
http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums...6-020D-4359-80EC-80A549884BD8_zpsr4jgc7rc.jpg
http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums...5-6492-495A-8160-623D1C7734C7_zpseff2ctpa.jpg
http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums...0-57B5-4BBC-88A0-4F9839F22809_zpsibtqispo.jpg
http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums...B-2F0F-45A9-9575-C8B80F3CA4B8_zps5su9qa9r.jpg
http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums...F-77E0-42C2-83B5-C8195A56703F_zpsfccroepj.jpg
Peek a boo http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums...9-B789-4E1F-897B-40C89EA77E5E_zpsdtjx7y0g.jpg
http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums...D-C1B6-41B0-A415-AA44A1B608BD_zpskrpqn4p1.jpg
http://i1371.photobucket.com/albums...E-A717-47C0-B07B-0E5B85909733_zpscawkzzuc.jpg

Sorry my new babies... I go overboard!


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

I thought I'd offer a couple more that I just took of my two boys, the novelty of seeing my little old man Bobby so happy with his new cage mate is yet to wear off:


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

That's precious Jess!


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Some pics


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Aw Shakespeare long time no see!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

lovemyfurries said:


> Aw Shakespeare long time no see!


 lol hes doing great btwI found the one of my boys sleeping at the vets the day Dean passed.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Adonis Marlowe


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Kaboose  Adonis again  Marlowe again ugg sorry bout the multiple posts my internet was super slow and it kept closing the webpages so I was having a hard time posting. If a mod could fix this that would be great


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Okay, I'm going to add kind of a rapid fire slide of all the different colors they can come in. It's going to feature the basic three markings first, the two ear types, and the two basic colors (agouti and black), so I am requesting very clear images of as many of the following colors I can get:
Siamese, Himalayan, Blues (American and Russian), Fawns, Topaz, Buff, Champagne, Red Eyed White, Pink Eyed White, Pearl, Mink, Chocolate and any more I didn't list here you might have that aren't agouti and black. I do not want Black Eyed White, I apologize, as I don't really like to promote them with all the horrible lines around {not that there aren't healthy lines, I'm sure, but again, the good is outweighed by the bad}.

I also need very clear pictures of any of the following markings:
Dalmatian, Badger, Variegated, Bareback (Capped), Roan, Headspot, Lightning Blazed, Wedge Blazed, Split-capped, Masked, Variberk, and if it is possible I would LOVE to get a downunder, spotted downunder, or a hooded downunder. 

Again, I do not want to add odd-eyes either. I know some of the colors and markings have already been posted but I've already used a TON of these pictures so


----------



## Jess <3 (Jan 23, 2014)

Well i do have a champagne and a roan but they're so young it's hard to keep them still long enough to get a HD picture but i'll try!


----------

